# Losing Job



## Deadly Sushi

I had a meeting with my manager today. Basically if Subway doesnt buy from me I'll be fired. Also, if one of my large accounts doesnt go with me to a Customer Event out in Seattle, Im fired. 
I cant even believe this. I worked harder than anyone here. Ive brought in all of my accounts unlike the other people.

If I lose my job, I might as well just end it man.


----------



## Gatorboy

McDonald's might hire you -- go apply.


----------



## Galvatron

Come on m8 dont talk like that....ending it all over a job your worth more than that and you and all here know it.

Time to take serious and positve action....get looking for that much needed new job and think more of happiness than high pay.....i know new jobs are hard to get but this one is not worth it just look what you just wrote...come on m8 be posative and make it happen.

Wish you were on this side of the pond as i would have you work with me till the right thing come up.....wish i could help more.

Chin up and get focused m8

Kimi.


----------



## Av8r3400

Dude, You seriously need to get the F*** out of there anyway.

There has been a lot of good advise given to you on other threads on this topic.  Reread them and find a better place to hang your hat that has nothing to do with commission sales!


----------



## American Woman

Sush....a job you hate is not worth that kind of talk. Sometimes a door gets opened for somthing new and we aren't paying attention....that would be you. You have gotten so much good advice here. Now...the powers that may be are fix'in to shove you thru that open door! This could be the thing you need. So open your eyes and your heart get busy looking. If you have to take a meaningless job to pay bills then do it until the right thing comes along.


----------



## urednecku

Sushi, take it easy, man. The way they have been treating you, & you working for them, the loss of you leaving them will be theirs. Probably be the best thing to happen to you, meaning you will then be a free agent to go find a decent place to work. 
I don't have any idea what you are making there, and it's not any of my business. What I do know is there is a job out there for you. 
You sound like me, I know where I am working and what I am doing there. I'm afraid of change. I have worked for the state for over 29 years total now. about 5 1/2 years ago, i transferred from the Dept. of Agriculture. I had been there for 24 years, liked what I did, and knew the job inside and out. But when the politics got too far in it, I had to get out of the POLITICAL BULL $HIT. I still liked my job, but couldn't take the supervisors BS any more. 
Scared shitless, I transfered to Department of Corrections. It was one of the best moves I have ever made, career wise. First, I got about an extra 6 % raise. On top of that my retirement doubled from that point on. I will be able to "retire" from the state in 43 weeks with about 60% of what I am making now, just to sit on the poarch. If I had NOT moved, I would have capped out at 45%.

Sushi, my friend, make this an improvement for you, not a pit. YOU CAN DO BETTER THAN WORKING UNDER THAT KIND OF STRESS.

PLEASE, don't do anything stupid. 
You have many friends here.


----------



## Trakternut

Ya know what, Sush?  If you've been working as hard as you say, and I don't doubt it, and you get treated in the way you have described in the past, then these jerkoffs don't deserve to lick the dirt off your shoes.  I'd have tossed my keys right into that manager's face and sang; _Take this job and shove it!!!_
  Get you hind end out there and look for a new job. They ain't gonna drop into your lap while you sit around and worry about the crap you're in right now.  Keep your ears to the ground, man, Make use of the network of people you know. It may take some time, but somebody'll give you a li'l whisper about something that's coming available, then POUNCE! Think cat out hunting mice. Patience, the Pounce!  Things don't just happen, you gotta MAKE 'em happen. You're your own best friend or worst enemy in this case. It's up to YOU which you are.
  Now, *GO!!!*


----------



## urednecku

Sushi, ya ever think about gettin' out of the 'burbs'?? There are places that I know are a lot slower-paced, the cost of living is lower, and TONS less stress. Let 'em fire ya, take your unemployment, and move out to the country. Find ya a small town where you can just relax a while, a job you enjoy just to pay bills with till ya feel better. Hell, ya can find a park & just sleep in that crown vic, save a lots on rent!!


----------



## Erik

take the unemployment.  cash out enough of the retirement account to pay off all your outstanding bills, get a puppy and go back to school like you mentioned wanting to a couple months back.  (puppies are a GREAT way to get girls to come talk to you on campus...)  maybe toss in relocating away from the Chicago area.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> Sushi, ya ever think about gettin' out of the 'burbs'??


 
I would really like to. I dont like where I live. Im tired of losing jobs and my companies going out of business. Sales is killing me. You know when I say my actually age on the game, Im was sorta happy I wasnt going to live that long. How sick is that? Im at my desk crying here trying so that no one sees me.




> take the unemployment. cash out enough of the retirement account to pay off all your outstanding bills, get a puppy and go back to school like you mentioned wanting to a couple months back. (puppies are a GREAT way to get girls to come talk to you on campus...)


 
I have NO retirement money. I have nothing. Im also allergic to dogs, but I already have to cats. No money and no time to goto school. I dont have months I certainly dont have years. And I definatly have NO money.


----------



## Galvatron

Deadly Sushi said:


> I would really like to. I dont like where I live. Im tired of losing jobs and my companies going out of business. Sales is killing me. You know when I say my actually age on the game, Im was sorta happy I wasnt going to live that long. How sick is that? Im at my desk crying here trying so that no one sees me.




fook man i wish i could come pick ya up and go for a few beers....im gutted i cant do more and dont know what to say.....come on m8 your a top guy with so much to give dont let the scum job get you down.

find the strength we all need you here in good health.

Kimi.


----------



## Galvatron

come on m8 this should help the process get started.

http://chicago.craigslist.org/sls/


----------



## Doc

Sush, you hated this job.  Look for the silver lining.  You want to work.  You will find something to get you by.  Look for unusual ways to find a job.  Pick a place you would like to work at and apply, and bug them.  Talk to anyone you know who has a job at a place you might want to work at.
Didn't Dargo tell you to contact him about a job?  Did you do that?  
Opportunities are out there.  If great jobs were easy to find everyone would have them.  I've always said it's harder finding a job than it is working a job.  So now you have to buckle down and find one.  Maybe you'll have to accept something you wouldn't normally but sometimes those turn into a whole new opportunity.  Hey you might even meet the woman of your dreams there.  It is very important to keep positive out look, no matter what.  You can do it, but first you have to believe you can do it.  You have to believe in yourself before you'll have a fighting chance.  
Chin up ...and go get em buddy!  
Cheers!


----------



## k-dog

With all the baby boomers retiring from the Federal Government, jobs are out there trust me.

Also, don't compare yourself to the other workers.  You always do your best.  If the co-workers best is only 50% of your best, still give the 100% and don't be concerned with them, only concern yourself with you.


----------



## rback33

I will second about everything that was said. Did you call Dargo?  I thought that was a great option when he through it out there. If I was looking for a job and lived out that way I would be callin him.  I have no doubt that Brent's expectations are high, but I believe him to be fair above that. Man... I need to find an excuse to get through Chicago... need to buy you a few drinks...


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Thanks again for trying to encourage me. I can really see you care about me. Im just so tired of job hopping. Either the company closes or it files for bankruptcy or I get canned. Ive probably had 10 sales jobs in 8 years. Im so tired of trying to build up my finances.



> I will second about everything that was said. Did you call Dargo? I thought that was a great option when he through it out there.


 
He filled up the position. Probably just fate.


----------



## Galvatron

you had me worried m8....i have sat here all night waiting for you to come back.

now go get em tiger


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Have you thought about moving?  Check out the Bismarck Tribune on line, there are a lot of sales jobs in there, we do not have enough workers here to fill all of the available jobs.  Not that I want any more people here, it is just getting to crowded.


----------



## Bobcat

http://www.honeywell.com/careers/jobsearch.html


----------



## American Woman

Hey that job on top is in Clearwater Fl. It's just a stone's throw from us. You can come here and stay with us. We have 60 acres where you can park that crown vic, and make it your trailer.


----------



## thcri RIP

Pretty much what everbody said Sushi.  This company has taken you for a long ride for a long time.  There could be that silver lining in all of this.  But keep your chin up and look to the future.  Also Gator mentioned McDonalds and most people think of that as a cut or a bad thing.  I know of a few people that have done very well at McDonalds.  Upper mangagement doesn't make to bad of money.




murph


----------



## American Girl

Erik said:


> take the unemployment.  cash out enough of the retirement account to pay off all your outstanding bills, get a puppy and go back to school like you mentioned wanting to a couple months back.  (puppies are a GREAT way to get girls to come talk to you on campus...)  maybe toss in relocating away from the Chicago area.




Get a puppy and go back to school?  Man, you really crack me up.  But you know they say that animals are very therapeutic. (did I spell that right?)
I love the $h*t you come up with sometimes.  lol.


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> You can come here and stay with us. We have 60 acres where you can park that crown vic, and make it your trailer.



You have 60 acres???  What's this crap about Redneck saying a few choice words and me being lucky??

Ok back to the thread at hand again it was just a brain fart.



murph


----------



## American Girl

American Woman said:


> Hey that job on top is in Clearwater Fl. It's just a stone's throw from us. You can come here and stay with us. We have 60 acres where you can park that crown vic, and make it your trailer.




Yeah, I just checked your profile...Sagitarius or Capricorn, right? Either way, Mom says we're perfect for each other because we're both single, jobless, and suicidal.  My dream man, come to me, baby...
Now, if you tell me you're also a musician, I'll have to come there, knock you over the head and drag you home with me.


----------



## thcri RIP

American Girl said:


> Yeah, I just checked your profile...Sagitarius, right?  Mom says we're perfect for each other because we're both single, jobless, and suicidal.  My dream man, come to me, baby...
> Now, if you tell me you're also a musician, I'll have to come there, knock you over the head and drag you home with me.




There you go Sushi, things are getting better already.  A babe, 60 acres and a trailer.  Dang what more could you ask for?  


ps: eidt here.  I would be learning to play the flute too


----------



## BigAl RIP

Come on Paul ! Your smarter than that . There are lots of things you can do . 

You may laugh at me but I been trying to hire a damn gardener for a week . I can't even find anyone and it takes about 20 minutes to mow my whole yard . I know that if I needed to do something to make ends meet that would be something I would look at as a temp job . Most times its all cash too and no stress unless I mow down a sprinkler head or two .

Ask yourself what would make you happy ?? Inside or outside work ?? How about a Construction Laborer . You could probably start in the morning . Get the Want Ads out and head in a different direction . Hospitals are hiring all the time and have some damn fine benifits too . All States are always looking for part time workers for roads and parks . Thats where 95% of the full time state employees come from . They usually will work you up to 1600 hours a year until you get on full time . Its a great way to get your foot in the door at the state . 
Nevada County ,Calif is dying for Correctional officers and the local school Bus Company is paying a big "Sign on bonus" and damn good wages with benifits too.


----------



## American Girl

American Woman said:


> Hey that job on top is in Clearwater Fl. It's just a stone's throw from us. You can come here and stay with us. We have 60 acres where *you can park that crown vic, and make it your trailer*.




Or he could sleep in MY room...


----------



## thcri RIP

American Girl said:


> Or he could sleep in MY room...




If he sleeps in your room, where are you going to sleep


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

American Girl said:


> Or he could sleep in MY room...



And Momma and Daddy is gonna go for that?


----------



## Bobcat

American Girl said:


> Or he could sleep in MY room...




Holy moley, Sush. I just lost all sympathy for you.


----------



## Doc

thcri said:


> If he sleeps in your room, where are you going to sleep



  Spoken like a true dad.


----------



## American Girl

thcri said:


> If he sleeps in your room, where are you going to sleep




You have to ask?  In my room, of course...


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> Yeah, I just checked your profile...Sagitarius or Capricorn, right? Either way, Mom says we're perfect for each other because we're both single, jobless, and suicidal. My dream man, come to me, baby...
> Now, if you tell me you're also a musician, I'll have to come there, knock you over the head and drag you home with me.


 
...... 

_



			Or he could sleep in MY room...
		
Click to expand...

_ 

__


> _If he sleeps in your room, where are you going to sleep
> _


 
_...... _


----------



## American Girl

OhioTC18 said:


> And Momma and Daddy is gonna go for that?



Momma would be fine.  As for Daddy...what daddy don't know...


----------



## Bobcat

Things are looking up already, Sush ole boy. 


*Oh, before we all get too carried away, remember this is in the 'Seriously Speaking' forum.*


----------



## thcri RIP

American Girl said:


> You have to ask?  In my room, of course...



Two beds with a divider in the middle right??  Two single beds right?


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> How about a Construction Laborer . You could probably start in the morning . Get the Want Ads out and head in a different direction . Hospitals are hiring all the time and have some damn fine benifits too . All States are always looking for part time workers for roads and parks . Thats where 95% of the full time state employees come from . They usually will work you up to 1600 hours a year until you get on full time .


 
I need to make a minimum of $32K / year
I dont know WHAT to expect in those jobs. Ive never done anything like it.

But the worst thing is, Ive had 10 jobs in 8 years. No one will hire me with that on my resume.


----------



## Bobcat

$32k sounds like a reasonable target, but I'm sure you could get by with less, depending on the economy of the area to which you relocate.

As far as what to expect from a laborer job... expect to get paid for doing what you're told to do. That's all. No stress.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

I surely don't know AG very well..............But Sushi for some reason I think that girl would tear you up 
Go for it..........


----------



## American Girl

OhioTC18 said:


> I surely don't know AG very well..............But Sushi for some reason I think that girl would tear you up
> Go for it..........




Yeah, you're right.  I better take it easy on the poor boy.  I might hurt him and then he'd be worse off than he was to begin with.


----------



## American Girl

Seriously, though.
Sushi, I don't know if I can do anything to help you with getting a job, I can't even pull myself together long enough to last more than an hour on a job when I'm lucky enough to find one.  I'm a complete mental and emotional wreck, and if I'm not hiding in my room, I'm freaking out.
So, in other words...the only help I can offer you is the comfort of knowing that there is someone out here that truly understands what it feels like to be down and out.  I hope you find what you're looking for, though.

Dang, that didn't come out nearly as comforting as I intended.  It sounded more insane than anything...


----------



## Deadly Sushi

*Listen to this.... 5:45 a client of mine calls and has an emergeny and needs a server overnight! Everything is closed here but we have offices on the West Coast.... so I call this fella there..... he says we needs exact part numbers and time is running out.....*

6:15.... I call my client and leave a voice mail asking that its possible and that I need more info and to call me back ASAP.

6:20 I call this other person who then transfers me to ANOTEHR person..... THEN I get a call waiting signal. I put them on hold and go to the other line..... I hear a Spanish recording speaking and then the signal cuts out. I THEN ask to call the woman on hold back......
I call the number of the recording..... It say the NUMBER IS DISCONECTED!!!......

I call my client again to see if he answers..... nope.... I leave another message. 

6:30 I call the co-worker on the west coast to see what we can do..... She says we can only ship but not config the server and that we have 10 minutes left and we STILL need more info......
I go to call the client again to see if he is off the phone......
I get an incoming call and answer it but I dont hear anything...... The number is from a 100% different part of the country
6:35 I call that number back AND at the same time Im calling THEM.... THEY call ME again..... they left a message......
I call them AGAIN...... this guy answers and asks if I need a server.... I ask "Who is this?"......
Its SO AND SO......... my freakin MANAGERS MANAGER!!!!!!! 

he is on the West Coast and overheard ME talking to my co-worker!!!
Im heart drops...... I get VERY nervous..... I ask him how are things and then I ask him what he thinks about my performance..... He says great! I said GREAT! I said its just that I didnt do so well last month and its gotten me "a little nervous although it makes me even more determined"......I feel like an ASS because I should have NEVER asked him that! This is like the ****ING PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES calling me out of the BLUE!!!! SO now I sound like a JACKASS!!!!!

6:52 the client calls back and says he has to go back to his office and it will take 35 minutes. I tell him that it will be too late. he thanks me and says that I still did a great job......

6:58 I call back the coworker on the West coast and ask HOW did my MANAGERS MANAGER know that my client needed a server?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

Out of a 87K sq/ft HQ..... he was sitting right NEXT to her when I called.

Yup. I'll probably be canned tomorrow. And that is just my luck.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

But you tried............


----------



## rback33

Deadly Sushi said:


> Yup. I'll probably be canned tomorrow. And that is just my luck.



Oh Thank God! THEN, you can REALLY find a job you like, or at least tolerate. Your salary requirements are not unreasonable. Just calm down and take a deep breath.  We have a few jobs out this way in Kansas too and the cost of living is WAY less than it is where you are. I am not tryin to be mean or harsh, just honest with you bro. Getting shit-canned tomorrow might be the best thing for you. Ever thought of getting a CDL? I can get you a job tomorrow driving trucks. Even just for the summer as harvest help to get you by for the time being....


----------



## American Woman

thcri said:


> You have 60 acres???  What's this crap about Redneck saying a few choice words and me being lucky??
> murph


 ......Ok...I will send you a picture from my back door 



American Girl said:


> Or he could sleep in MY room...






OhioTC18 said:


> And Momma and Daddy is gonna go for that?


No.....Momma and Daddy, aren't 



Doc said:


> Spoken like a true dad.


Her own Dad is at work and hasn't seen it yet



American Girl said:


> Momma would be fine.  As for Daddy...what daddy don't know...


 Oh I would ????
We have had this talk before....you can't bring home every stray cat or puppy you find.



American Girl said:


> Seriously, though.
> Sushi, I don't know if I can do anything to help you with getting a job, I can't even pull myself together long enough to last more than an hour on a job when I'm lucky enough to find one.  I'm a complete mental and emotional wreck, and if I'm not hiding in my room, I'm freaking out.
> So, in other words...the only help I can offer you is the comfort of knowing that there is someone out here that truly understands what it feels like to be down and out.  I hope you find what you're looking for, though.


Now that's the depressed , jobless Daughter I know and love :


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> Dang, that didn't come out nearly as comforting as I intended. It sounded more insane than anything...


 
Not really. Just stressed. I can relate. 



> But you tried............


 
Yup. I tried my ass off. But somehow, it will still bite me. Dont know how. My direct manager will tell me I should have done things differently or something. Sound goofy? Its true. Last week I worked through lunch to get work done and he was PISSED today because he thought i was trying to finish my work quickly so I could leave early the next day and he said it wasnt complete enough!!!!!!


----------



## Trakternut

Your direct manager is an asshole! Plain and simple.  You should be documenting the conversations of this sort, then turn them over (after you've made copies for your records) to HIS manager. You could, quite possibly, make that big chair in Mr. D.M.'s office kinda uncomfortable.  
  Okay, now, you've got two choices here. You can stay where you are and take action, or you can toss your keys at Asshole and walk, hell! RUN! out that door. I'd do one or the other starting TOMORROW MORNING!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> or you can toss your keys at Asshole and walk, hell! RUN! out that door.


 
Then I wouldnt get unemployment.... then I REALLLLLLLLLLY screwed! 


This has been the worst day in more than a year.


----------



## American Woman

> Yup. I tried my ass off. But somehow, it will still bite me. Dont know how. My direct manager will tell me I should have done things differently or something. Sound goofy? Its true. Last week I worked through lunch to get work done and he was PISSED today because he thought i was trying to finish my work quickly so I could leave early the next day and he said it wasnt complete enough!!!!!!


You don't know that.....I've had this happen to me. I thought I was a goner and the boss on the other side was impressed....so there's hope.


----------



## fogtender

Sushi, there isn't a person here that hasn't been job hunting somewhere at one time or another.  You don't have the corner on being unemployed nor being fired by idiots.

You have two options, go back to work and rip yourself apart in a job that treats you like a dog...

Or go and find a job that you like doing and do it.  Have a big garage (or sidewalk) sale, take the money and use it to find your next adventure.  There is nothing written anywhere saying that you have to be employed by an A$$....

Now that you have upped the price on the car, people will start to look at it and you may sell it shortly with a bonus!


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> ......Ok...I will send you a picture from my back door





Tap Tap Tap Tap


----------



## Tractors4u

Sushi, you have no idea what the big boss is thinking.  He said your performance was great.  Most people at that level will tell you that you are a piece of crap if that is they are thinking.  They usually dont care about the little guy's feelings.  You may have turned it around today.  Try being positive man.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

My immediate manager doesnt seem to either like me OR understand me. His manager seems to like me a lot. But the two trust eachother very well.


----------



## ddrane2115

Deadly Sushi said:


> *Listen to this.... 5:45 a client of mine calls and has an emergeny and needs a server overnight! Everything is closed here but we have offices on the West Coast.... so I call this fella there..... he says we needs exact part numbers and time is running out.....*
> 
> 6:15.... I call my client and leave a voice mail asking that its possible and that I need more info and to call me back ASAP.
> 
> 6:20 I call this other person who then transfers me to ANOTEHR person..... THEN I get a call waiting signal. I put them on hold and go to the other line..... I hear a Spanish recording speaking and then the signal cuts out. I THEN ask to call the woman on hold back......
> I call the number of the recording..... It say the NUMBER IS DISCONECTED!!!......
> 
> I call my client again to see if he answers..... nope.... I leave another message.
> 
> 6:30 I call the co-worker on the west coast to see what we can do..... She says we can only ship but not config the server and that we have 10 minutes left and we STILL need more info......
> I go to call the client again to see if he is off the phone......
> I get an incoming call and answer it but I dont hear anything...... The number is from a 100% different part of the country
> 6:35 I call that number back AND at the same time Im calling THEM.... THEY call ME again..... they left a message......
> I call them AGAIN...... this guy answers and asks if I need a server.... I ask "Who is this?"......
> Its SO AND SO......... my freakin MANAGERS MANAGER!!!!!!!
> 
> he is on the West Coast and overheard ME talking to my co-worker!!!
> Im heart drops...... I get VERY nervous..... I ask him how are things and then I ask him what he thinks about my performance..... He says great! I said GREAT! I said its just that I didnt do so well last month and its gotten me "a little nervous although it makes me even more determined"......I feel like an ASS because I should have NEVER asked him that! This is like the ****ING PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES calling me out of the BLUE!!!! SO now I sound like a JACKASS!!!!!
> 
> 6:52 the client calls back and says he has to go back to his office and it will take 35 minutes. I tell him that it will be too late. he thanks me and says that I still did a great job......
> 
> 6:58 I call back the coworker on the West coast and ask HOW did my MANAGERS MANAGER know that my client needed a server?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Out of a 87K sq/ft HQ..... he was sitting right NEXT to her when I called.
> 
> Yup. I'll probably be canned tomorrow. And that is just my luck.


 


If you get canned over this, they dont deserve you!  First, the client did not call back in time..............ever hear of taking a package to UPS at nite..........I used to do that all the time, for overnite.

Second, if you sold the original, or it is from your company, why do they not have a record of the sale for part numbers...............we did, even single customer had a file with ALL the part numbers, computers, peripherals, and service calls in it.  I had access to it, via internet from anywhere I was.

Third, sounds like you did what you could be the west coast said f it after 5, or quitting time....................to keep a customer happy you stay till it is done, and if you dont want to, fine I will stay and you can see the unemployment office in the morning, dont come back..............

yeah I am an ass, but without customers, happy ones, employees are not needed, and anyone that does not have a short time (35 minutes), well they do now!

you need to get away from this clown act of a company, they are not doing you right at all.


----------



## ddrane2115

Deadly Sushi said:


> Not really. Just stressed. I can relate.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. I tried my ass off. But somehow, it will still bite me. Dont know how. My direct manager will tell me I should have done things differently or something. Sound goofy? Its true. Last week I worked through lunch to get work done and he was PISSED today because he thought i was trying to finish my work quickly so I could leave early the next day and he said it wasnt complete enough!!!!!!


 
I would so tell these jackoff's where to go and walk out...............


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> I had a meeting with my manager today. Basically if Subway doesnt buy from me I'll be fired. Also, if one of my large accounts doesnt go with me to a Customer Event out in Seattle, Im fired.
> I cant even believe this. I worked harder than anyone here. Ive brought in all of my accounts unlike the other people.
> 
> If I lose my job, *I might as well just end it man.*


If you utter (type)those words ever again, I shall personally come THERE and slap the ever loving shit out of you...
Now.. let me read the rest of the thread...


----------



## Trakternut

I hear you, PG. I'd have given rep points to you for that last post, but I can't 'til I spread more around.
My household has been too damn close to a situation where someone decided to "end it all".  Nothing's ever the same afterward.  Ok, I gotta quit talking about that, for now.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well you talking about "ending it all" Sushi over a job is just ridiculous to me.
I KNOW you need money, I know you need a lot of things.
Pull yourself up by your boot straps and GET OUT THERE AND LOOK FOR SOMETHING ELSE!
How long have you been complaining about this job?
To say you'll end it sounds silly.
You're alive and you have your health- stop bitching about it and take action.
I know that sounds a little heartless, but you are in control of your destiny whether you know it or not.
DO IT!


----------



## Trakternut

Y'know, Sushi, to a survivor of a suicide, even jokingly talking about "ending it all" makes me want to kick your ever-lovin' ass up between your ears.  It's not a subject to be taken lightly.


----------



## American Woman

Trakternut said:


> I hear you, PG. I'd have given rep points to you for that last post, but I can't 'til I spread more around.
> My household has been too damn close to a situation where someone decided to "end it all".  Nothing's ever the same afterward.  Ok, I gotta quit talking about that, for now.


You could send me some rep points!


----------



## pirate_girl

Trakternut said:


> Y'know, Sushi, to a survivor of a suicide, even jokingly talking about "ending it all" makes me want to kick your ever-lovin' ass up between your ears.  It's not a subject to be taken lightly.


Been there myself Monte.
I hate anyone even joking about it.

But, back to Sushi's topic.
I am not being harsh or uncaring with you, Paul.
The words I shared up there^? consider it tough love... because I do care about you.


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> You could send me some rep points!



Me thinks you have had enough for a while.


----------



## rback33

OK. One thing that IS statistically true.... people that talk about suicide DON'T do it. That does NOT lesson the impact for you that have experienced it, but it IS true. Sushi aint gonna off himself. He and I have talked in PM and I am gonna talk to my uncle up there who IS in marketing... We are gonna explore some options...

Most of us have felt like he does. I was probably worse than most. He will be fine if for no other reason because of friends like us.


----------



## thcri RIP

rback33 said:


> He and I have talked in PM and I am gonna talk to my uncle up there who IS in marketing... We are gonna explore some options...
> 
> Most of us have felt like he does. I was probably worse than most. He will be fine if for no other reason because of friends like us.




rback I don't care what people say about you; your alright.  It is great to know there is people out there like you yet.  Hats off to you my friend.


----------



## Kwiens

Sushi,

Get your CDL and take rback's advice and move to Kansas.  We have seven customer harvester families in our church that can't find help for the summer wheat harvest.  Get on a plane to Wichita tomorrow and they will even help you get your CDL.  You won't make $32K but you won't need to.  Room and board is provided and you'll see the midwest from Texas up to Montana!!  You'll also meet "salt of the earth" people.

Kevin


----------



## pirate_girl

rback33 said:


> OK. *One thing that IS statistically true.... people that talk about suicide DON'T do it.* That does NOT lesson the impact for you that have experienced it, but it IS true. Sushi aint gonna off himself. He and I have talked in PM and I am gonna talk to my uncle up there who IS in marketing... We are gonna explore some options...
> 
> Most of us have felt like he does. I was probably worse than most. He will be fine if for no other reason because of friends like us.


I love ya Jeremy, but that is 100% bullshit.
People talk about it, carry out actions that are suicidal tendencies, while those around them say "they won't do it", then they do.

Sushi is just reaching out to us for advice. I know that.
He knows I love him too.. 
Buck up buster!!


----------



## American Woman

thcri said:


> Me thinks you have had enough for a while.


 No I Don't! 



thcri said:


> rback I don't care what people say about you; your alright.  It is great to know there is people out there like you yet.  Hats off to you my friend.


You still have this redneck trailer park here


----------



## Kwiens

Here are some links for you, Sushi:
http://www.uschi.com/classifieds.php?cat=HARVEST_HELP_WANTED

And a description of the work:

http://www.uschi.com/emp_opp.php

Only one family from our church has posted an ad, the other six are still needing employees.

Kevin


----------



## DaveNay

The Evil Bunny says he will take revenge upon Sushi's boss.​


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> No I Don't!
> 
> 
> You still have this redneck trailer park here




the way things are going for me I might have to use that


----------



## Bobcat

Backup on the way...


----------



## rback33

Kwiens said:


> Sushi,
> 
> Get your CDL and take rback's advice and move to Kansas.  We have seven customer harvester families in our church that can't find help for the summer wheat harvest.  Get on a plane to Wichita tomorrow and they will even help you get your CDL.  You won't make $32K but you won't need to.  Room and board is provided and you'll see the midwest from Texas up to Montana!!  You'll also meet "salt of the earth" people.
> 
> Kevin



There is a bit of smudge on his record that complicates this. I THINK it has been long enough that it should not be too much trouble. I have to research this further though.



thcri said:


> rback I don't care what people say about you; your alright.  It is great to know there is people out there like you yet.  Hats off to you my friend.



Thanks Murph. I appreciate that. My uncle is a one man marketing company, but he has LOTS of contacts up there. I can't make promises, but one thing is true in business. It's about who ya know.


----------



## Bobcat

rback33 said:


> There is a bit of smudge on his record that complicates this. I THINK it has been long enough that it should not be too much trouble. I have to research this further though.



I believe the form asks for violations within the last 3yrs. His is older than that. While it may be a complication, I think he'll be ok if he's kept his nose clean since then. I think driving might be a good change for Sush. He could even keep his cats with him in the sleeper.


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Sushi.........Take this from someone who's been there.....In 1980 I had just landed a factory job (Rubbermaid) that would have set me for life. I had just bought a house (at age 22) & thought I had the world by the a$$. 3 months later I got laid off (having worked since I was 13 every day ...started on a farm) & I too thought the world as I knew it was over...I got $90 per week umemployment & my house payments were $315 a month..........What the heck was I gonna do with the nearly $45 surplus per month.........maybe buy food ??

I started working on cars to help make ends meet (It was my hobby anyway) & before long I was too busy with customer work to have time to look for a job. I have since started 3 new businesses each one rolling over into the next & have never looked back.

   I look upon getting laid off as the best thing that could have happened to me. It forced me to go out on my own & think for myself. That company I was working for (Rubbermaid) was bought out in a take over about 8 years ago & is no more...all the union employees are out of their jobs & the company is gone.........just an empty building shell in our town is all that's there........but my small business is thriving !! 

My advice is to find something you like to do (Something you'd do for free) & find a way to get paid for it & you'll never work a day in your life. There's just so much opportunity here in the USA.............Someone once said " I could do what you did if only I'd had the chance".... The other replied: you had the chance........."You just didn't take it !!"



Sushi..........Jump in & take the chance............I did & it was the BEST choice I ever made !

GOOD LUCK

TOM


----------



## American Woman

That's great advice!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Bobcat said:


> $32k sounds like a reasonable target, but I'm sure you could get by with less, depending on the economy of the area to which you relocate.
> 
> As far as what to expect from a laborer job... expect to get paid for doing what you're told to do. That's all. No stress.



Sushi........allot of good advice has been given to you and I have nothing more I can add to that at the moment but what I can do for you is give you some insight on what a laborer job entails as that's what I do for a living.  I had a high stress job before in the healthcare field and I'd take a little bit of physical stress anyday over being mentally stressed all the time.  

You want a job with very little stress and decent pay, that's it.  I work in a plywood mill as a laborer and have been there for 7 yrs now.  Stress is virtually non-existant.  The job itself is long and tedious and dirty but what I really like is the fact that once that buzzer goes off at the end of my shift, I'm not even at my vehicle yet and I've already forgotten all about that place.  Basically it's a case of leave your brain at the door and do your work.  I don't know what the pay is like at other places but on average most of the guys get $40-50,000 a year.  Some make quite a bit more but they basically live there every weekend doing all the overtime they can get.


----------



## Bobcat

Dead on groomergit. I sometimes miss the days when I was in the field and all I had to do was what my supervisor told me to do. At the end of the day, I could drop everything and go home to work/play with whatever I wanted. These days I go home and work on plans, reports, etc. AND the laborers (non-exempts) get more pay because they get time and a half. Sometimes they make more than me and I work far more hours.


----------



## American Woman

Been there and done that one Bob......Sometimes it is easier to stay the low man on the totem pole.....


----------



## urednecku

OK, I just got back home. Sushi, there is too much in this thread for me to comment on each thing. You have a lot of people that care for you here.
You have a lot more choices than you thought you had. I think I would go for the harvest company. You might find you love, or you might not like it a bit. But it will be a break for you, room & board is worth about, oh, say $1,000 to $1500 a month? No rent, no food to buy, NO HIGH-ASSED GASOLINE to buy. Try it for a few months. If you don't like it, you don't have to stay long, just long enough to feel refreshed, and get back on your feet. And with the travel, you will probably find an area you would like to settle down in. Damn, that sounds good to me, except I'm tied down with a family.
Try some-thing else for awhile, my friend. Then if you want to come back to sales, there are latterly thousands of other companies to work for.
Good luck, my friend.


----------



## Trakternut

I can't until I spread some more around.


----------



## Erik

DaveNay said:


> The Evil Bunny says he will take revenge upon Sushi's boss.​


 
where's he hidin' the switchblade?


----------



## Erik

thcri said:


> If he sleeps in your room, where are you going to sleep


 


American Girl said:


> You have to ask?  In my room, of course...


 
who ever said she'd be SLEEPING?    of course with 60 acres for redneck to hide the body once he found out...


----------



## urednecku

Erik said:


> who ever said she'd be SLEEPING?    of course with 60 acres for redneck to hide the body once he found out...






YEP, plenty of places to  SSS.


----------



## American Woman

Erik said:


> who ever said she'd be SLEEPING?    of course with 60 acres for redneck to hide the body once he found out...


Shhhhhhh! About the bodys.....she's been dating for and 15 years now.
Funny........none of them never made it to her room.......


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Well with the CDL..... I cant drive stick


----------



## Bobcat

Learn.


----------



## urednecku

American Woman said:


> Shhhhhhh! About the bodys.....she's been dating for and 15 years now.
> Funny........none of them never made it to her room.......


Just don't mention how many did NOT leave.


----------



## urednecku

Deadly Sushi said:


> Well with the CDL..... I cant drive stick





Bobcat said:


> Learn.



Read the ad. They _*will*_ *help you*. It's very simple, a 1,2,3,4 process. I was driving on-the-colom standard at about 10 years old.


----------



## Erik

stick is easy to learn -- and some of the newer "grain trucks" are automatics.  I once taught a girlfriend how to drive the 67 Nash "3 on the tree" her own dad was afraid of.


----------



## rback33

Deadly Sushi said:


> Well with the CDL..... I cant drive stick



Big trucks are easier to drive than smaller cars and pickups from this standpoint.  I would even make you a deal.... you get yer happy ass out here and I will teach you to drive myself.  I have access to several semis that we can get out on the back country roads. I can teach you to drive in the EXACT spots I learned. You can fly direct into ICT from ORD any day of the week. I have room for you, but I DO have 5 dogs and two are in the house.... They love cats though


----------



## Erik

rback33 said:


> I have room for you, but I DO have 5 dogs and two are in the house.... They love cats though


 
yup.  think they're DEE-lish...  but seriously Sush -- take the trip - even if you don't get a job here, you could use the break.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

As far as moving..... how do I move my furniture? Do I leave it all here in storage?
I HAVE to take my little buddies. 



> take the trip - even if you don't get a job here, you could use the break.


 
I cant man I need to manage my accounts. There is still a chance I can hit it big with one account that I have. 


> I can teach you to drive in the EXACT spots I learned. You can fly direct into ICT from ORD any day of the week. I have room for you, but I DO have 5 dogs and two are in the house.... They love cats though


 
Where do you live? FIVE dogs???? My dad has one and I cant breathe around em.  <------ cough
Its funny..... I was about 12 and my dad asked me what I wanted to do. I told him I wanted to be a truck driver!!!!!!!!!! Then he told me theres no way in HELL my son is going to do that. What a jerk huh?


----------



## rback33

Deadly Sushi said:


> As far as moving..... how do I move my furniture? Do I leave it all here in storage?
> I HAVE to take my little buddies.



Sell it. Make that shiny new truck yer home....



Deadly Sushi said:


> I cant man I need to manage my accounts. There is still a chance I can hit it big with one account that I have.



When will you know this? Will you keep from stroking out before then?



			
				Deadly Sushi said:
			
		

> Where do you live? FIVE dogs???? My dad has one and I cant breathe around em.  <------ cough
> Its funny..... I was about 12 and my dad asked me what I wanted to do. I told him I wanted to be a truck driver!!!!!!!!!! Then he told me theres no way in HELL my son is going to do that. What a jerk huh?



Hour and 15 min North and west of the Wichita, KS airport (ICT)
Good time to prove the dick wrong and head out on the open road.


----------



## Spiffy1

Deadly Sushi said:


> There is still a chance I can hit it big with one account that I have.


 
Hey, now there's a positive attitude, Sushi! 

I typed a post last night encouraging you to hang in there whether you decided to stay or find a new job, but the storm killed my satellite connection about the time I hit submit! 

So does this mean things are working out, or you're still looking? When you find that "dream job" point the way: Things got way too crazy for me and I'm looking too. Nearly living at the plant doesn't leave much time for hanging around FF or anything else either! Also, as Bobcat touched on earlier, it's rather frustrating when many of the people around you are working less & have no responibility, but still making more with OT pay.


----------



## American Girl

Erik said:


> where's he hidin' the switchblade?
> 
> Hmmm...where would he have a hole that he could hide a switchblade in??
> 
> Wait! I know! In his ear!
> 
> What...? Which hole were YOU thinking of...? Hmmm...???
> 
> 
> 
> Erik said:
> 
> 
> 
> who ever said she'd be SLEEPING?
> 
> No sleep for the weary...the show must go on...
> 
> of course with 60 acres for redneck to hide the body once he found out...
> 
> So THAT'S what happened to them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> American Woman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhhhhh! About the bodys.....she's been dating for and 15 years now.
> Funny........none of them never made it to her room.......
> 
> Huh...and all this time I thought there was something wrong with *ME* that these guys kept changing their minds on me...
> 
> I hate to break it to ya momma...but it's more like 20 years of dating...Guess I must have slipped a few by you in the beginning there...
> 
> 
> 
> urednecku said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't mention how many did NOT leave.
> 
> Wait a minute...I thought you said that big mound in the backyard was our septic tank!!! You mean it's really a mass grave for all those guys I THOUGHT changed their minds?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## dzalphakilo

Deadly Sushi said:


> But the worst thing is, Ive had 10 jobs in 8 years. No one will hire me with that on my resume.


 
When I was younger, I probably had 30 jobs in three years.

You can't give up.

You have to have faith in yourself. If you don't have faith in yourself, no one else will.

Perhaps it's time for a move? Start a new life? As long as you can get up in the morning and feel good about yourself, you're ahead of half of the population in this great country.

Personally, first mistake people make is that they think they are too good for ANY job. Take any job and see what you can learn. There are enough idiots out in the workforce that if you take pride in what you do, show up on work for time, and listen to what is told to you, chances are that you will work your way up. Yep, you could end up having assholes for bosses, that's a given in life. However, if you don't give up, sooner or later, something good will hapen.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> When I was younger, I probably had 30 jobs in three years.
> 
> You can't give up.
> 
> You have to have faith in yourself. If you don't have faith in yourself, no one else will.
> 
> Perhaps it's time for a move? Start a new life? As long as you can get up in the morning and feel good about yourself, you're ahead of half of the population in this great country.
> 
> Personally, first mistake people make is that they think they are too good for ANY job. Take any job and see what you can learn. There are enough idiots out in the workforce that if you take pride in what you do, show up on work for time, and listen to what is told to you, chances are that you will work your way up. Yep, you could end up having assholes for bosses, that's a given in life. However, if you don't give up, sooner or later, something good will hapen.


 
Thanks man. I think youre right. It would be good to get away from this area. Thing is thats a tough task. Maybe just moving out to DeKalb, IL might do the trick. Its far, but not TOOOO far and there is a college there. Where theres a college, there are always college chicks. More importantly there are nice normal people in and around that area.


----------



## dzalphakilo

Deadly Sushi said:


> Thanks man. I think youre right. It would be good to get away from this area. Thing is thats a tough task. Maybe just moving out to DeKalb, IL might do the trick. Its far, but not TOOOO far and there is a college there. Where theres a college, there are always college chicks. More importantly there are nice normal people in and around that area.


 
Remember, no matter how far in distance you move, you can't move away from yourself. 

There are "nice normal people" anywhere you live, you just need to know where to look.

As far as college chicks, how old are you? 

Honestly, you need to get your priorities in order (if thats what you want). 

If chicks are on the priority list, I'd go be a raft guide in West Virginia. Good workout, great tan, great lifestyle, great dope and great girls from D.C and Baltimore.  Same thing can be said for the surfers lifestyle.

However, if work and starting a new life is a priority, "chicks" have nothing to do with it. Perhaps a good woman, but not "college chicks".


----------



## Spiffy1

So how did things go today Sushi?

I have to second DZ regarding "chicks" as a factor in your decision.


----------



## DaveNay

Deadly Sushi said:


> More importantly there are nice normal people in and around that area.



NOOOOOOOOOooooooooooo...........!!!!!


----------



## urednecku

Deadly Sushi said:


> 1)  I cant man I need to manage my accounts. There is still a chance I can hit it big with one account that I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 2)  Its funny..... I was about 12 and my dad asked me what I wanted to do. I told him I wanted to be a truck driver!!!!!!!!!! Then he told me theres no way in HELL my son is going to do that. What a jerk huh?




1) And I think I'll quit my job and buy some lottery tickets, "there is a chance I will hit the big one for 30 million or so."   
Yes, you might 'hit it big.' You, and you alone, know the chances of that. IF it's a 'good chance', then sitck it out & pray, along with working hard. IF it's the same chance that I'll hit the lottery, then why stay there and stress & starve.

2) Unless your Dad is paying your bills, then do what you wanted to do, you have "FOUND THE WAY IN HELL", and your Dad has NOTHING to do or say about, it.

Like another poster said, If you find a job you really like, you will never have to work a day in your life.

Best of luck friend, & please keep your head up.


----------



## Gatorboy

Drive up to Alaska, and get a job with the Crab fishermen on the Bering Sea. They make some decent money, and get to ride on a boat all day/night. 

Watch "The Deadliest Catch" and get a good idea what's involved. If you are as hard of a worker as you say you are, you should be an awesome deckhand.


----------



## Galvatron

Gatorboy said:


> Drive up to Alaska, and get a job with the Crab fishermen on the Bering Sea. They make some decent money, and get to ride on a boat all day/night.
> 
> Watch "The Deadliest Catch" and get a good idea what's involved. If you are as hard of a worker as you say you are, you should be an awesome deckhand.



Them guys that work in them conditions i salute


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> Like another poster said, If you find a job you really like, you will never have to work a day in your life.


 
That was me who said that! 

Anyhow, I found out that the boss is hardcore friends with this other salesguys dad!!! This guy was GIVEN 2 BIG accounts from the person who quit before him. The guy who started with me was the guy who quit. SOOOOO.... I finally found out why those 2 accounts werent given to ME when the guy quit!  Plus his nephew works in the department as a sales guy too and I hear HIS accounts were given to him. 
Im seeing a trend. You know how many active accounts were mine when I started? ZERO!!! Now I have 11 active accounts but they dont buy that much because they arent HUGE like theirs.  I work my ASS off and Im DAMN GOOD and who gets rewarded?!?!?


----------



## waybomb

Jeez Sush. I think you are the only true masochist I know. First Amy Winehouse adoration, then buying an old Ford, and now sticking in a dead-end no-win job.

If what you say is true, once the contract is signed on your big-deal deal, you will be fired and the other kid gets the account. 

Get outa that job now, dump the Ford, and get a real girlfriend.


----------



## dzalphakilo

Deadly Sushi said:


> That was me who said that!
> 
> Anyhow, I found out that the boss is hardcore friends with this other salesguys dad!!! This guy was GIVEN 2 BIG accounts from the person who quit before him. The guy who started with me was the guy who quit. SOOOOO.... I finally found out why those 2 accounts werent given to ME when the guy quit!  Plus his nephew works in the department as a sales guy too and I hear HIS accounts were given to him.
> Im seeing a trend. You know how many active accounts were mine when I started? ZERO!!! Now I have 11 active accounts but they dont buy that much because they arent HUGE like theirs.  I work my ASS off and Im DAMN GOOD and who gets rewarded?!?!?


 
Who the hell care what the other guys are doing?

Good salesmen only care about why THEY are doing.  

To help you put things into perspective, I was showing some programs to the office manager of one of my customers.  I was talking about the pictures she had of her son up on the computer.  Little guy is only 4 years old.  Talking with her, found out the doctors are giving that little boy 14-20 years to live, max.

No offense Sush, but you come across as a crybaby.

Just go to a whore house and be happy.


----------



## rback33

dzalphakilo said:


> Who the hell care what the other guys are doing?
> 
> Good salesmen only care about why THEY are doing.
> 
> To help you put things into perspective, I was showing some programs to the office manager of one of my customers.  I was talking about the pictures she had of her son up on the computer.  Little guy is only 4 years old.  Talking with her, found out the doctors are giving that little boy 14-20 years to live, max.
> 
> No offense Sush, but you come across as a crybaby.
> 
> Just go to a whore house and be happy.



For crying out loud. Quit teasing us and tell us how you really feel!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> Who the hell care what the other guys are doing?
> 
> Good salesmen only care about why THEY are doing.
> 
> To help you put things into perspective, I was showing some programs to the office manager of one of my customers. I was talking about the pictures she had of her son up on the computer. Little guy is only 4 years old. Talking with her, found out the doctors are giving that little boy 14-20 years to live, max.
> 
> No offense Sush, but you come across as a crybaby.
> 
> Just go to a whore house and be happy.


 
First off.... I DONT look to see what they are doing daily, monthly or quarterly. It has no relevence to me. But what does is how active accounts are dealt. Before I left today a nice woman in accounting told me that Im doing great and to not let anything get to me and then she told me about some of the things going on. Im pissed and dissapointed because Im the one working my ass off. How is that being a crybaby? 
And bringing up that terminaly ill kid is just idiotic. Did you call that kid a crybaby because there is a Chinese kid that lost his legs and eyesight and is homeless and will probably die via a pack of wolves eating him while he hunts for berries in a sea of poison ivy?
You can always come up with a situation thats worse than someone else. Im scared shitless. I cant sleep well, Im getting major heart palpitations and I almost went into a full panic attack yesterday talking to a client. 
Im trying to stay as positive as I can and I think I have the freakin RIGHT to not be thrilled about certain things. You kicked me when I was down before and you did it again now.


----------



## American Woman

Sushi, some people just aren't good at trying to cheer ya up. Sometimes they stick their foot in their mouth. Your problems are real and they deserve to be acknowledged also.
There are a lot of bad things going on in the world. Some are worse than others. YOU are the here and now for us and we care what you are feeling.


----------



## mtntopper

Slushi, sympathy can only last so long. You have told us time and again about the injustice you are being dealt. We have all made suggestions and supported you through this period. Now, it is time for you to do something to take care of yourself and make the situation right. Either leave the company and find a new job or go to the company leadership and ask them to make it right. You are the one ultimately responsible for turning this and your life around not us. Support for you can only go so far unless you support your self and your position when you are continually yelling foul. Hollering fire too often makes the world deaf to your screaming. 

Just my .02 worth. I hope you look at yourself and see the light of day finally and do the right thing. It is time to go on and put this behind you.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> and your position when you are continually yelling foul. Hollering fire too often makes the world deaf to your screaming.


 
Im taking everyones advice into consideration. I have a HUGE amount to think about and changing ones life isnt a split-second decision. Above anything I just dont want to make the right decision, I NEED to. If certain acounts hit soon and there is a decent chance of that, I wont get fired and hopefully that boss of mine will back off. I just hope he isnt out to have the business that I dug up transfered to his nephew or the other guy. Things 3 weeks ago were looking fantastic. I was told Im doing a great job and for things to change so quickly REALLY makes me think especially after what that woman told me from accounting today. Im a nervous freakin wreck. Also Im not continuing "yelling foul" just to do so. Im writing whats new under the thread. My intention isnt "hollering fire". Your making it sound like Im a whiney little bitch or the kid that cried wolf. Neither are correct. I AM going through a lot of "fire" and Im telling folks about it. Call it posting or blogging or whatever. Im just giving an update. 
Its like Im defending myself now for posting this freaking crap situation Im in. Im stressed out as it is. I get a large amount of folks that care about me and want to know whats going on and then I DO it and keep folks updated and then I get kicked in the teeth by one guy and then told Im "hollering fire" too often by another.  *banging head on desk*


----------



## Mainer

I'm not up to speed on the Sushi-life but I gave you some advice a while back.  With my superficial knowledge of your situation, please forgive anything that is annoying...

1.  Sales sucks in terms of personal/mental reward.  It's about jamming business and saying whatever people need to hear to close and pump revenue.  All---yes, there are exceptions to this but this is generally sales. 

2.  Sales managers are generally cut-throat so expect no long-term friendly behavior...the advice I'd given you previously applied to a situation where your manager is a horror show ... he is clearly ethically challenged.

3.  Every relationship you have in your work place in sales will be leveraged politically in some way.

4.  Your company sounds like it is not well footed and given the economy whether or not you hit your numbers...many companies look at yield per sales rep and cut bait when they hit it big...like bailing out of a casino with cash in hand.  I've seen it before...huge wins and then the bullet to the back of the head.

5.  You've hopped around just about as often as most sales guys...expect to continue to unless you get out of sales.  Sales sucks from an inner-reward perspective but can be very financially rewarding if you hit on all cylinders *and* you work for a good company...ie, look at EMC sales reps or Oracle or Caterpillar or Verizon ... and many have several homes paid off, swimming in cash from closing deals...at any cost...even at the cost of repeat business!  Good for them, bad for company...but often they are not tracked or they avoid blame.

6.  You have a lot to think about but you've been thinking about this for a while.  If you are naturally risk averse then you need to do something that probably will feel uncomfortable like leaving to a new role in a different company...or small business, etc...

Anyway, I don't think you're crying wolf... I think you're just open and honest about what's happening in your life.  I do think you need to get the hell out of that company and also consider getting out of sales...not because you cant' do it but because it generally sucks and no matter where you go... it will continue to suck...it may suck less but still it will suck, in general.

My 2 cents... get the hell out of there and get out of sales.  Do it.  I know people who wait and think and wait and consider and live in constant turmoil...up and down and right and left... you ARE in a situation like that and you have been considering this for a while (I think I gave you feedback months ago and it had clearly been going on for months prior to that).

I don't mean to offend anyone in sales out there that is very happy... nor imply that all sales folks are ethically challenged.  However, I've worked with many (I'm not in sales nor could anyone EVER pay me enough to be in sales), and found the vast majority to fall into the category of 'close sale at all costs' which includes dishonest practices.  I made my last advice to Sushi directly rather than post... but thought this general enough.  Please don't turn this into anyone's personal defense about sales as this post applies to Sushi's current professional situation.  Personally, my job is filled with politics every single minute... I'd love to be a logger running a skidder or haul snow cats behind a dually across the country... but I do like what I do but tons and tons of politics come with it.


----------



## urednecku

Sushi, we are just saying it's time for you to do something. Shit or get off the pot. How long are you going to wait for the accounts to "maybe" come in?    " _If certain accounts hit soon_"    _*IF*_ is the biggest word in the English language. When is "soon"? a day, week, month or year??? Listen to your-self. Ask your-self exactly WHAT is keeping you there, why can you not do something else. We have tried to help you. A lot of people, your friends, have spent a lot of time trying to find something for you. It's time for you to do something.


----------



## Galvatron

eh Sushi.....have a read back through the thread pick out the 5 most appealing suggestions and run a poll.......go with the winning vote and just call it fate....nothing to lose my friend


----------



## dzalphakilo

Deadly Sushi said:


> Your making it sound like Im a whiney little bitch


 
no comment


----------



## Gatorboy

Deadly Sushi said:


> Your making it sound like Im a whiney little bitch ...


 
No need for anyone else to make it sound that way, you are doing it all by yourself.


----------



## rback33

As promised I got a reply from my uncle in the Chicago area. He admits it is a longshot, but he wants a resume and other detailed info about his skills, interests and so on.  My uncle knows a lot of people up there and has been in marketing for several HUGE companies before jetting off to start his own.  

I have another idea and maybe it's a bad one, but here it is. There is this special button for "Private Forums." I have no idea what is in there since I am not a member of any, but maybe we could have a special friend of Squishy forum. Then those of us that want to help and give constructive criticism could do so and we would not have to worry about emotionally challenged people kicking a man while he is down. I know the group of challenged people is small and it seems that they would just avoid the thread but that does not happen.


----------



## mtntopper

Mainer, all of life is selling. For a great job not in sales you still must sell yourself as the best candidate for the job and then you must prove it on a daily basis or you will not last. A laborer doing manual work is selling his abilities as much as a car salesman is selling his talent/abilities when talking the little old lady into a new Hummer.

A good salesperson will go far in life and a bad one will be stuck wherever they land in life. 

Yes, I have been a salesperson for most of my life. That is the reason I was able to retire and kick back at an early age. Selling a product or myself for a job was very good to me even when I did "honest" labor jobs prior to being a "real" salesperson.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

*



Seriously Speaking Heartbreaking Stories, Love Life or Family issues, Prayer requests, Serious Discussion only. No joking or smart-alecky remarks

Click to expand...

 
Ehhhhh screw you Gatorface.  You too dzalphakilo. Its if some folks enjoy kicking a guy when he is down. I would never do that to you or anyone else in here. And especially not in this section of the forum. 
*


----------



## Gatorboy

Who is joking or being smart-alecky?   I'm just telling it as I see it -- sorry if I don't give you the warm and fuzzy pep-talk you are seeking.


----------



## urednecku

Sushi, rback has a damn good offer. rback, thanks for going over & beyond for our friend.
One more alternative I just thought of this morning, is to set a time frame. You said you have "accounts pending". Give them a set time, say 1 week, to see IF they are going to come thru. Plan on that happening. But during that time, get your resume out, and write a resignation. If things take off, great, no harm done. I they don't, then turn the resignation. That gives you time to get your mind-set in order.


----------



## American Woman

Some are giving up on Sushi for not making a move.  Understand his situation first. He has no money saved....and very little confidence. He's used to a parent that calls him an idiot with every decision he makes. It's no wonder he's afraid to make a move. 
It's scary when you are swinging along and barely holding on to let go of one limb when your high in a tree to grab another.


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> Some are giving up on Sushi for not making a move.  Understand his situation first. He has no money saved....and very little confidence. He's used to a parent that calls him an idiot with every decision he makes. It's no wonder he's afraid to make a move.
> It's scary when you are swinging along and barely holding on to let go of one limb when your high in a tree to grab another.



You summed it up pretty well Cory.


----------



## urednecku

Sushi, just promise, if we don't give up on you, you will NOT give up on your-self. Yes, It's gonna take a lot of guts, but you got 'em. Ya just gotta find 'em.


----------



## Galvatron

some one once said this to me....


"Be always at war with your vices, at peace with your neighbors, and let each new year find you a better person." ~Benjamin

Hmmmmmmm cant remember who but go get em tiger


----------



## Trakternut

Awrite people! Are we grownups or are we kids on the playground picking on somebody we "think" is inferior to ourselves??  Some of us are acting like the latter, I'm afraid.
   AW told it like it was, concerning Sushi.  Redneck suggested he give himself an ultimatum.  Both are correct, in my opinion.  Lots of people have suggested different things, gave advice, or in general, tried to buck his spirits up. KUDO's to those. To the few of you who have taken potshots at him???? Not so much.
  I, for one, would feel more than horrible if I were to find out that Sushi DID go out and end it all.  I've been wayyy too close to a situation where someone did just that, and I'd hate like hell to relive it again.  So, I guess if you can't say something a little nicer, than log off and go take a good healthy crap. you might feel better afterward.


----------



## American Woman

Trakternut said:


> Awrite people! Are we grownups or are we kids on the playground picking on somebody we "think" is inferior to ourselves??  Some of us are acting like the latter, I'm afraid.
> AW told it like it was, concerning Sushi.  Redneck suggested he give himself an ultimatum.  Both are correct, in my opinion.  Lots of people have suggested different things, gave advice, or in general, tried to buck his spirits up. KUDO's to those. To the few of you who have taken potshots at him???? Not so much.
> I, for one, would feel more than horrible if I were to find out that Sushi DID go out and end it all.  I've been wayyy too close to a situation where someone did just that, and I'd hate like hell to relive it again.  So, I guess if you can't say something a little nicer, than log off and go take a good healthy crap. you might feel better afterward.


*Thanks Monte....It hits home for a lot of us.*

Come'in from a big guy like you would straighten me up....But I'm already a good girl


----------



## pirate_girl

urednecku said:


> Sushi, just promise, if we don't give up on you, you will NOT give up on your-self. Yes, It's gonna take a lot of guts, but you got 'em. Ya just gotta find 'em.


Word..


----------



## Galvatron

Trakternut said:


> Awrite people! Are we grownups or are we kids on the playground picking on somebody we "think" is inferior to ourselves??  Some of us are acting like the latter, I'm afraid.
> AW told it like it was, concerning Sushi.  Redneck suggested he give himself an ultimatum.  Both are correct, in my opinion.  Lots of people have suggested different things, gave advice, or in general, tried to buck his spirits up. KUDO's to those. To the few of you who have taken potshots at him???? Not so much.
> I, for one, would feel more than horrible if I were to find out that Sushi DID go out and end it all.  I've been wayyy too close to a situation where someone did just that, and I'd hate like hell to relive it again.  So, I guess if you can't say something a little nicer, than log off and go take a good healthy crap. you might feel better afterward.



spot on m8....i have lost 2 people close to me in a way that was well....i need not say more.

Sushi my friend all but a few love you for what and who are so dont be affected by ought negative.....Beers are on me.

Sushi for president


----------



## Mainer

Sushi-

You've received so much feedback that you're certainly further confused and unsettled in addition to probably angered... yet also you see people appreciate and care.  So, great that people care... and you're also hearing from folks that are used to just resolving things on their own without blogged input, etc....

If you don't know what you want to do other than sales (or where to go if staying in sales) ...if you really don't have much of a preference or direction then I hate to say it but it may be best to ride your current job out.  I can't imagine with all the feedback you can make an analytical decision especially if the economy isn't great and it would just be jumping from sales back into sales if you're just going to get out fast.

The best thing may be to bust your hump and ride it out.  If it doesn't turn out then you're out of a job and hang with your family/friends and you'll go through some tough times but maybe you need some quiet and stress-free reflection to figure out what you want to do.  You'll collect some unemployment to keep things afloat as you spend time with family/friends and contemplate.

If it turns out and your accounts hit then maybe things will perk up and you will once again be operating in a lower-stress environment and you can then do something similar of reflecting on what you really want to do...possibly investigate non-sales jobs... to get away from "how can I win your business" or "what will it take?" or "why haven't you hit your numbers?"  blah, blah, blah...

Who knows.

I think you should go periscope down and stop spending so much time on this forum and use it to think about and investigate your next move...or maybe just PM with your closest friends on here.  You're getting many opinions, lots of suggestions, and also stress at the same time and it's also consuming time that you could use to either learn a new skill/trade/etc. or just settle and think about the options out there.


----------



## dzalphakilo

Mainer said:


> I think you should go periscope down and stop spending so much time on this forum and use it to think about and investigate your next move...or maybe just PM with your closest friends on here. You're getting many opinions, lots of suggestions, and also stress at the same time and it's also consuming time that you could use to either learn a new skill/trade/etc. or just settle and think about the options out there.


 
VERY GOOD ADVICE!!

That said, do you really have friends via the internet?

What is a friend?

Sorry guys, I call it like I see it.


----------



## Galvatron

dzalphakilo said:


> VERY GOOD ADVICE!!
> 
> That said, do you really have friends via the internet?
> 
> What is a friend?
> 
> Sorry guys, I call it like I see it.



little off topic but to me a friend is some one that listens and offers advice when a friend is in need no matter what....that in mind i feel i have made many friends here on FF.


----------



## dzalphakilo

kimi said:


> little off topic but to me a friend is some one that listens and offers advice when a friend is in need no matter what....that in mind i feel i have made many friends here on FF.


 
No offense, but a "friend" on the internet is worth shit unless they are willing to "put up".

Written words can do many things for the soul I realize, but actions speak louder than words, particularly from those writing the words (whose actions are usually only writing the words).

If by chance you need to go to the internet to look for advice from a "friend" on the internet, might as well be on the doctor phil show.

Shit, I'm a hot chick that Sush would like to do

(that said, if he came over with a boner, I'd shoot his sorry ass)


----------



## Galvatron

dzalphakilo said:


> No offense, but a "friend" on the internet is worth shit unless they are willing to "put up".
> 
> Written words can do many things for the soul I realize, but actions speak louder than words, particularly from those writing the words (whose actions are usually only writing the words).
> 
> If by chance you need to go to the internet to look for advice from a "friend" on the internet, might as well be on the doctor phil show.
> 
> Shit, I'm a hot chick that Sush would like to do
> 
> (that said, if he came over with a boner, I'd shoot his sorry ass)



i wont even think about rising to such a lame comment in this area of the forum....im sure the Moderators will do what's needed here.


----------



## dzalphakilo

kimi said:


> i wont even think about rising to such a lame comment in this area of the forum....im sure the Moderators will do what's needed here.


 
Lame comment??

OK....

I need money.

Who here will send me 20K?

I only know a couple people personally on this forum. I think those who know me know what kind of man I am.

I got an idea...lets all be friends on the interent and we'll do EVERYTHING that is needed for each other so we all can lead healthy, richfull lives!

FACT is a friend to me is more than someone I only know via the internet.

Then again, I guess it's what your definition of a friend is. For myself, the term "friend" has always been used too losely.

Willing to give up your life?


----------



## Galvatron

dzalphakilo said:


> Lame comment??
> 
> OK....
> 
> I need money.
> 
> Who here will send me 20K?
> 
> I only know a couple people personally on this forum. I think those who know me know what kind of man I am.
> 
> I got an idea...lets all be friends on the interent and we'll do EVERYTHING that is needed for each other so we all can lead healthy, richfull lives!
> 
> FACT is a friend to me is more than someone I only know via the internet.
> 
> Then again, I guess it's what your definition of a friend is. For myself, the term "friend" has always been used too losely.
> 
> Willing to give up your life?


at no point as any one asked for  money....or asked someone take a bullit....just having a crap time and spilled their situation knowing its a place to get crap of your chest and get a mature and supportive response....whats wrong with this??

i thought this area of the forum was for doing this....maybe im wrong.


----------



## pirate_girl

Hey Dz, though it sounds pretty harsh what you and some others have said there, I hear ya, in a way.

Saying that- I would certainly hope Sushi has "buds" he hangs out with who can give him advice on this and other matters which seem to put his life in a tail-spin.

Internet _friends _are special because sometimes you can talk to them STRAIGHT and cut right through the bullshit, whereas you couldn't always do that with your "in the physical" friends.
If I didn't consider most of these people _friends_ at all in some way, I wouldn't waste my time sitting here on the forums, nor would I care to say anything in regard to Sushi's problems.


----------



## dzalphakilo

kimi said:


> at no point as any one asked for money....or asked someone take a bullit....just having a crap time and spilled their situation knowing its a place to get crap of your chest and get a mature and supportive response....whats wrong with this??
> 
> i thought this area of the forum was for doing this....maybe im wrong.


 
Lets see...

Yes, everyone here is a great person.

Yes, everyone here has a role to play in life.

Yes, we're all here for a reason.

Yes, everyone is equal.

Yes, we're all here to better enrich each other lives.

Yes, we all love each other.

If your life sucks, I really feel sorry for you.

Feel better now?

I swear, sometimes I really feel like a democrat!


----------



## pirate_girl

Democrat.. yeah.. you ARE coming across like a bit of an ass...


----------



## Galvatron

happy voting bud

@  dzalphakilo


----------



## dzalphakilo

pirate_girl said:


> Internet _friends _are special because sometimes you can talk to them STRAIGHT and cut right through the bullshit, whereas you couldn't always do that with your "in the physical" friends


 
Sorry Charlie, if you can't be straight with your real friends in person, you're a lost cause.

Guess my problem is I'm to straight with people (and yes, you can be an asshole when you call it like you see it).


----------



## pirate_girl

dzalphakilo said:


> Sorry Charlie, if you can't be straight with your real friends in person, you're a lost cause.
> 
> Guess my problem is I'm to straight with people (and yes, you can be an asshole when you call it like you see it).


I can be straight at all times, whether with "REAL" friends or here.

Anyway, I am talking about Sushi, not you..not me..
I HOPE he's got a couple of friends he hangs out with on occasion to discuss and share his life's problems, is the point I was trying to make.


----------



## dzalphakilo

pirate_girl said:


> Democrat.. yeah.. you ARE coming across like a bit of an ass...


 
Problem with todays world is too many people worry what others think about them.

That said, want to know what work I do with not only for animals,  but for people?  

ACTIONS SPEAK LOUDER THAN WORDS,  particualry those words written on the internet.


FACT is the greatest person who we all think on the internet is (because they give such great advice and seem SO caring) could be a child molestor and none of us would know.


----------



## dzalphakilo

pirate_girl said:


> I can be straight at all times, whether with "REAL" friends or here.


 
Well, if you are not straight, can I watch?

Seriously, and my wife will tell you, I don't care to watch


----------



## pirate_girl

Wow, this shit is getting way off topic.
I am out of here for a while...


----------



## Galvatron

dzalphakilo said:


> Problem with todays world is too many people worry what others think about them.
> 
> That said, want to know what work I do with not only for animals,  but for people?
> 
> ACTIONS SPEAK LOUDER THAN WORDS,  particualry those words written on the internet.
> 
> 
> FACT is the greatest person who we all think on the internet is (because they give such great advice and seem SO caring) could be a child molestor and none of us would know.


how did we arrive here  

i refuse to answer to such bollox


----------



## Mainer

The thing is that people portray themselves differently on the internet simply displayed by the fact that 'people cut through the BS' and get straight to the point.  Take that for example and it would lead people here to think a person is aggressive and the type of leader that takes action and would go find that job, etc...  when in reality (or in physical presence), the person may not be that way at all... people often 'become' someone else (see so many people's avatars...), so giving people advice is only going to be so beneficial because the personality they appear to be online (and who we give advice to), may be totally irrelevant and useless because the person would never take action on the advice given he/she is 'someone different' in physical...maybe timid/shy/whatever...


----------



## Mainer

I just noticed Sushi started threads:  "Dollar losing clout around the world..." and "Losing Our Lakes..."  I haven't read them and I'm sure they're good but...  Dude.  Stop! ... spend time on your career...figure out what you want to do!  Maybe you want to go be a humanitarian green forest-saver or lake saver or whatever... but you must put a lot of time into the forum and also into reading on topics like those... which will NOT get you toward a new career (ok, it *could* but it's highly unlikely...).  Yes, they are important, but right now you're talking about losing your job...that stuff can go back burner. 

Look... your stats... you've made 4,459 posts to this forum!  Dude!  Focus on either your job or finding a new job...research until you find what you want to do.


----------



## dzalphakilo

Mainer said:


> The thing is that people portray themselves differently on the internet simply displayed by the fact that 'people cut through the BS' and get straight to the point. Take that for example and it would lead people here to think a person is aggressive and the type of leader that takes action and would go find that job, etc... when in reality (or in physical presence), the person may not be that way at all... people often 'become' someone else (see so many people's avatars...), so giving people advice is only going to be so beneficial because the personality they appear to be online (and who we give advice to), may be totally irrelevant and useless because the person would never take action on the advice given he/she is 'someone different' in physical...maybe timid/shy/whatever...


 
Are you saying that people take action per what is told to them per the internet?

I guess at least the internet will give you what you want to hear.  What about those praying to their God?


----------



## Mainer

dzalphakilo said:


> Are you saying that people take action per what is told to them per the internet?
> 
> I guess at least the internet will give you what you want to hear.  What about those praying to their God?



No.  I do not think people take action on it.  I think people have been giving Sushi tons of feedback and they have been for a while... hell, I did and I hardly read this area... but nothing has changed.  My point is that people act like the person that they may want to be more like...more outgoing...more flirtatious... or they talk about things and know that people will most likely give responses that they look to hear because people are often working/looking to create frienships online that are safe/open/etc... but how the news/feedback they receive online and what they turn that into in the real world are very different things.  Not in all cases, but I think most.


----------



## dzalphakilo

Mainer said:


> I just noticed Sushi started threads: "Dollar losing clout around the world..." and "Losing Our Lakes..." I haven't read them and I'm sure they're good but... Dude. Stop!
> 
> Look... your stats... you've made 4,459 posts to this forum! Dude! Focus on either your job or finding a new job...research until you find what you want to do.


 
Oh my God! 

Another person over 18 who uses the word "Dude"!


----------



## Mainer

indeed ... and I'll always use it.


----------



## dzalphakilo

Mainer said:


> No. I do not think people take action on it. I think people have been giving Sushi tons of feedback and they have been for a while... hell, I did and I hardly read this area... but nothing has changed. My point is that people act like the person that they may want to be more like...more outgoing...more flirtatious... or they talk about things and know that people will most likely give responses that they look to hear because people are often working/looking to create frienships online that are safe/open/etc... but how the news/feedback they receive online and what they turn that into in the real world are very different things. Not in all cases, but I think most.


 
Funny, if we were neighbors, I'm sure we'd become friends.


----------



## Galvatron

dzalphakilo said:


> Funny, if we were neighbors, I'm sure we'd become friends.



get a room guys....sorry friends on the net aint possible


----------



## dzalphakilo

kimi said:


> get a room guys....sorry friends on the net aint possible


 
Two men here on this forum are what I'd consider friends. Met them in person, and they were gracious enough to stay at my home.  

I wouldn't of had the pleasure of meeting them in person if it were not for the internet.


----------



## Galvatron

dzalphakilo said:


> Two men here on this forum are what I'd consider friends. Met them in person, and they were gracious enough to stay at my home.
> 
> I wouldn't of had the pleasure of meeting them in person if it were not for the internet.



and innocent until proven guilty


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Sushi I just saw this thread.  MAN FRACK those assholes!  Find a new job.  BUTTTTTTTTT  Let them fire you first.  That way you can go down and claim unemployment (which is your money anyway).  That way you still have some cash flow and that will give you the time to find a job you really like!  No worries man.  Take it easy and take your time.  Start now by reading the job adds and keep doing your best at work.  Dont worry about your boss.  God knows I sure as hell dont worry about mine......................  Remember your best is always good enough but good enough is never your best.  Always strive to be the best in whatever you do.  A job title doesnt make you great.  But you can make your title great by doing your best.  The job doesnt define you you define the job.


----------



## Mainer

Yea, yea, of course friends on the net happens...I have friends who met online and are now married with several youngins!  The net is fantastic/amazing/open worlds/etc... all that.  But my point is that when people put really sensitive stuff out there to the public what happens most often is the behavior that one sees when a friend finds out they've been cheated on..."You deserve better..."  or "You're much better off without her/him..." or "He doesn't know what he/she missin!"  OK.  So, great... but it's mostly (not all)cheery-up kind of feedback ... not meaty feedback that can truly help a person move past and then into action to make change.  I saw a bunch of feedback to Sushi on another post that was such BS it wasn't even funny... "Don't look at your neighboring workers...focus on your own performance and not theirs...rise above them and you will prevail..." and all that... total BS...BAD advice.  The world is full of competition in the work place and it's all relative...exactly that ... relative to where one is and those surrounding him/her.  Anyway, I think what happens is people start to give advice based on what 'should be' in the world...if the world were fair, etc... most of the comments to Sushi seem  to be very ideal/fair/theoretical and not real-world.  The guy seems  a great guy and needs hard advice and/or connections to a job, etc...  I think it's just more confusing to him.

BUT...with all that said... I do think that he really feels like everyone cares about him on here... so if we set the other stuff aside, it benefits him in that way as a 'safe' place he cane come and vent to friends.  Those friends then give sort of warmth, etc... when maybe 'physical friends' don't..and give him "Get the hell out now," or "Suck it up."

It's a good thing but my main worry is providing confusing perspectives and consuming so much of his time when he can use that time to reserach new careers or at minimum find another sales job in a new environment.


----------



## dzalphakilo

Snowcat Operations said:


> Sushi I just saw this thread. MAN FRACK those assholes! Find a new job. BUTTTTTTTTT Let them fire you first. That way you can go down and claim unemployment (which is your money anyway)


 
Interesting. In my high school class of 219 students, I finished 214. Two guys who were "below" me are still in jail (and I know their names because we were friends). I do pretty good at where I'm at now, and in my 43 years of life, I've never ONCE collected unemployment. 

I love people who think money is due to them or for some reason the world has "done them wrong" and they are owed for some reason.

Go live in a third world country and see what REAL life is about.

We are a great nation, I guess it depends on how you use our "system".


----------



## Mainer

Snowcat Operations said:


> Sushi I just saw this thread.  MAN FRACK those assholes!  Find a new job.  BUTTTTTTTTT  Let them fire you first.  That way you can go down and claim unemployment (which is your money anyway).  That way you still have some cash flow and that will give you the time to find a job you really like!  No worries man.  Take it easy and take your time.  Start now by reading the job adds and keep doing your best at work.  Dont worry about your boss.




There...now there's some actionable, real-world friggin advice!


----------



## Mainer

dzalphakilo said:


> Interesting. In my high school class of 219 students, I finished 214. Two guys who were "below" me are still in jail (and I know their names because we were friends). I do pretty good at where I'm at now, and in my 43 years of life, I've never ONCE collected unemployment.
> 
> I love people who think money is due to them or for some reason the world has "done them wrong" and they are owed for some reason.
> 
> Go live in a third world country and see what REAL life is about.
> 
> We are a great nation, I guess it depends on how you use our "system".



Ditto on never collecting myself .... and agree with your base premise here... but you know, Sushi seems like such a nice guy operating with a bunch of rings... that when I think about all the useless folks that shouldn't be collecting that DO collect...


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I am sure you think that collecting unemployment is just wrong.  But the fact is we do pay into it with our own money.  I dont believe in welfare.  But unemployment is something we have paid part of our own hard earned money into.  Not someone elses tax dollars but our own.  Its also there just for this purpose!  Why let the government keep more of your money!


----------



## dzalphakilo

Mainer said:


> I have friends who met online and are now married with several youngins


 
Wait a minute... are you from Maine or North Carolina?

"Youngins"?  

How about "your babies moma's daddy's brother"? (AKA uncle)

Sad thing is, I've been down south long enough I understand what I said


----------



## Galvatron

and lets remember sushi aint no free-loader.....he is working his ass and still paying his taxes....says plenty to me.


----------



## Mainer

Snowcat Operations said:


> I am sure you think that collecting unemployment is just wrong.  But the fact is we do pay into it with our own money.  I dont believe in welfare.  But unemployment is something we have paid part of our own hard earned money into.  Not someone elses tax dollars but our own.  Its also there just for this purpose!  Why let the government keep more of your money!



I'm going in and getting fired tomorrow... I want to collect 'the check' so I can come work on finishing your 1202B!


----------



## Mainer

dzalphakilo said:


> Wait a minute... are you from Maine or North Carolina?
> 
> "Youngins"?
> 
> How about "your babies moma's daddy's brother"? (AKA uncle)
> 
> Sad thing is, I've been down south long enough I understand what I said



I'm from allllll over... I so wish I had some L'iziana in me...throw in healthy (or unhealthy) doses of "y'all" and so ons and so forths and what nots...


----------



## dzalphakilo

Snowcat Operations said:


> I am sure you think that collecting unemployment is just wrong. But the fact is we do pay into it with our own money. I dont believe in welfare. But unemployment is something we have paid part of our own hard earned money into. Not someone elses tax dollars but our own. Its also there just for this purpose! Why let the government keep more of your money!


 
I agree, lets all work the system to our advantage.

Again, no one is owed nothing in our lives.

Apologies, that's something I've gotten from my father (from his father who I never met), and proud of it.


----------



## Galvatron

dzalphakilo said:


> I agree, lets all work the system to our advantage.
> 
> Again, no one is owed nothing in our lives.
> 
> Apologies, that's something I've gotten from my father (from his father who I never met), and proud of it.



i take it from your damn right rudeness you dont have squat in life you hold proud.......i laugh at you arrogant simple replies due to the fact you say "a real friend "ect ect but where are you tonight(with your friends) .....knowing your at least 6 hours behind my time that means your sitting alone trying to jack off as many folk as possible...maybe 9pm....hahaha fook man your sad....


sorry to any staff or members that i may have pissed off but fook man this area is for supporting...not assisting if you know what i mean....fooking twats are beyound belief.

maybe the current $$ crises may swing the fortune of Sushi and screw the non believers in him.

Bollox


----------



## Deadly Sushi

I never wanted any of this to happen 
This isnt right. People are fighting and things are getting ugly. 
Im sticking with what I have for a month or two until I find out that accounts will close or... they wont. I will ride it out because a lot of money can be had. Money is fuel and I need to keep "driving". While Im working I will look at all the options. I can not just quit. If you quit there is no unemployment. I pray that it doesnt come to that. 

But thank GOD you folks are here wanting / trying to help me!!!!! That gives me options. And options mean things arent a closed door. There are people at work that are cheering for me too. It actually feels pretty good that people you see every day see and understand whats going on. Life doesnt seem so unjust or lonely!!  All of it is just putting me in a really good mood. So the folks on here that are busting my balls dont mean shit anymore. Its really putting things into perspective! 

Whatever happens, you guys wanted to help me! And that means a HUUUUGE amout to me. Someone that says friends are only someone you see face to face really doesnt understand I think. Im darn proud to be a part of this group. More now than ever. I dont know what the hell I did to get all of this kindness. I come on here and I post stuff. Thats it. I post stuff. My ideas or / and something that I thing you guys will be entertained with. In return I get a load of folks that care about me. Not exactly sure why. I write about whats going on in my life. 

Anyhow, I really feel good about who I am and what I do. As for the future I dont know. Still confused and afraid among other things. Im just trying not to stress out too much. I always try to do the best I can. Maybe its the industry Im in... maybe its that Im not good at what I do (I dont think so though)... maybe its luck? It very well could be the profession Im in.  Ive thought a lot about what everyone wrote. Today, because of options and the HUGE amount of kindness, I really didnt worry as much.   Forget about what I said before about ending ANYTHING. Thats stupid talk. PLEASE forget I ever wrote that stuff. 

Dont worry about ol Sush. I'll be fine.


----------



## Galvatron




----------



## dzalphakilo

kimi said:


> i take it from your damn right rudeness you dont have squat in life you hold proud.......i laugh at you arrogant simple replies due to the fact you say "a real friend "ect ect but where are you tonight(with your friends) .....knowing your at least 6 hours behind my time that means your sitting alone trying to jack off as many folk as possible...maybe 9pm....hahaha fook man your sad....


 
Go get yourself a fag

Ever have a spottydick?

Or, as we say in Amercia, take a chill pill dude.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Sushi.  Hows the new job hunt going?


----------



## Galvatron

dzalphakilo said:


> Go get yourself a fag
> 
> Ever have a spottydick?
> 
> Or, as we say in Amercia, take a chill pill dude.





PS   feel free to PM me save ruining the thread further.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> Go get yourself a fag
> 
> Ever have a spottydick?


 
Come on man. Just stop. Thats just not cool. Not nice nor funny. 
Im not just saying that because Kimi has been a very very nice guy to me. Im saying it because its out of line.

*ADMINS... PLEASE CLOSE THIS THREAD*


----------



## Galvatron

Deadly Sushi said:


> Come on man. Just stop. Thats just not cool. Not nice nor funny.
> Im not just saying that because Kimi has been a very very nice guy to me. Im saying it because its out of line.
> 
> *ADMINS... PLEASE CLOSE THIS THREAD*



Sushi laugh with me m8....its fooking funny...any one want cream with that


----------



## rback33

Have no fear Sushi I am watchin for yer email....

DZ... for someone who doesn't seem to give a shit about the situation you sure have spent a lot of time throwin all the rocks you can. Maybe you didn't get the part about the emotionally challenged people earlier... My late step-grandpa had a sign over the door in his metal/wood working shop that said, "Strangers are friends I have not met yet." That sums me up very well. Erik is the only forum member I have met IRL, but I think he can tell you that what you see here is what you get. I can't imagine what it feels like to live in a cold, friendless world. I'll be sure and pray for you tonight.

As far as the rest... I am formally asking for a private forum that those of us that care and want to can go and discuss things with out risk of infectious tumors.


----------

